# Red Bull Display Aircraft



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi guys, some pictures of the Red Bull display aircraft on the ground at Farnborough a few years ago.

From the foreground, the Dornier Alphajet, Corsair, Sycamore and P-38, with the Bo-105 at the end. Out of view is the B-25.





DSC_0316

Corsair.




DSC_0319

Why Red Bull chose the Bristol Sycamore as a display aircraft is a bit of a mystery.




DSC_0325

P-38 and B-25.




DSC_0341

The P-38 is a thing of beauty.




DSC_0340




DSC_0338




DSC_0337




DSC_0333

The B-25 is also sweet.




DSC_0332




DSC_0335




DSC_0336

The Bo-105 is awesome to watch a display of.




DSC_0334

The Big Daddy, the ever impressive DC-6.




DSC_0356




DSC_0357




DSC_0359




DSC_0358 

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2021)

Good shots Grant!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 7, 2021)

Step 1: Buy Red Bull aircraft
Step 2: Order paint.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2021)

Very nice.


----------

